# Documentazione Italiana - Nuovo team di traduzione

## Scen

Ciao a tutti, dopo un bel po' di tempo mi rifaccio vivo qui nel forum, per una questione abbastanza importante.

Ormai 3 settimane fa ho scritto nella mailing list gentoo-docs-it questa richiesta d'aiuto: non ho ottenuto ancora alcuna risposta o riscontro da parte di nessuno, e la cosa mi ha leggermente inquietato.

Riporto anche qui il messaggio, in modo da dargli visibilità:

 *scen wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Ciao a tutti,
> 
> Come avrete notato nel corso degli ultimi mesi la mia presenza qui in ML (ma anche sul forum) è calata drasticamente (in effetti sono diventato un vero e proprio latitante  )
> ...

 

Chiedo gentilmente, a tutta la comunità italiana, di venirmi incontro, in quanto non so per quanto ancora potrò continuare a ricoprire questa carica.

Grazie a tutti, rimango in speranzosa attesa  :Smile: 

/EDIT: Ho cambiato il titolo - Kernel78

----------

## Scen

Siccome qualche giorno fa ho dato le mie dimissioni per questo incarico, chiunque voglia farsi avanti e prendere in mano la gestione delle traduzioni in Italiano della documentazione ufficiale di Gentoo, deve contattare il responsabile del Gentoo Documentation Project Joshua Saddler, all'indirizzo nightmorph@gentoo.org.

Ciao e grazie!

----------

## hujuice

È un gran peccato.

Ero contento di tradurre i documenti ed ero contento di poter contare sulla documentazione in italiano, anche se leggo l'inglese senza fatica.

Dopo mesi e mesi, questo post è rimasto senza risposte.

Oh sì, qualcosa ci siamo detti nella mailing list, ma poi?

HUP, proviamoci.

Visto che nessuno si sente all'altezza del lavoro maiuscolo fatto da Scen negli anni passati (grazie ancora!), non riusciamo a inventarci qualcosa di più collaborativo?

There's anybody out there?

HUjucie

----------

## ago

La situazione è un pochino diversa, io ho già parlato con quelli del gdp, per non "sporcare" questo post (lo lasciamo solo per le candidature) se vuoi ne parliamo in pvt

----------

## ago

Rieccomi.

Lancio l'ultimo appello; viste le situazioni precedenti in cui molti traduttori non riuscivano a sostenere gli incarichi presi, si è deciso di lavorare su un repo git, in modo tale da fare un pezzettino ciascuno quando si ha tempo[1]. Questo non comporta grosse responsabilità;

ci sei? lavori; 

non ci sei? non è un problema.

Quindi chiunque volesse contribuire a tradurre si faccia avanti anche con un messaggio privato.

P.S. in questo modo può collaborare anche chi non ne vuole sapere e non è esperto di xml.

[1] Da notare che non ci sono centinaia di guide da tradurre...ma solo aggiornare le revisioni di quelle precedenti.

----------

## .:deadhead:.

 *ago wrote:*   

> Lancio l'ultimo appello; viste le situazioni precedenti in cui molti traduttori non riuscivano a sostenere gli incarichi presi, si è deciso di lavorare su un repo git, in modo tale da fare un pezzettino ciascuno quando si ha tempo[1]. Questo non comporta grosse responsabilità;
> 
> ci sei? lavori; 
> 
> non ci sei? non è un problema.

 Ciao Ago

puoi spiegare un po' meglio - anche qui, a beneficio dei posteri - il nuovo iter o dare qualche link a dove queste cose son state decise, al flusso di lavoro che si è deciso di utilizzare, a quale dev andare a chieder l'utenza git, su quale repo git usare etc etc...

Io, nel mio piccolo, ci sarei  :Smile: 

----------

## ago

 *.:deadhead:. wrote:*   

> Ciao Ago
> 
> puoi spiegare un po' meglio - anche qui, a beneficio dei posteri - il nuovo iter o dare qualche link a dove queste cose son state decise, al flusso di lavoro che si è deciso di utilizzare, a quale dev andare a chieder l'utenza git, su quale repo git usare etc etc...
> 
> Io, nel mio piccolo, ci sarei 

 

Credevo fosse abbastanza chiaro...scen tempo fa, come ben sai, ha chiesto aiuto con eventuali candidature per un follow-up. Nessuno ha alzato un dito.

Io ho provato a dare una mano in modo ufficiale, ma a livello burocratico non ho trovato strada facile, ne quelli del gdp hanno provato a facilitarmela, anzi direi il contrario.

A tal punto, vista la mancanza di un traduttore "fisso" è nata l'idea di lavorare su git facendo un pezzo ciascuno, in modo tale da non assegnarsi la completa pagina.

Al momento è partita l'idea e sto raccogliendo consensi e gente che è disposta a lavorare. Per l'utenza git volendo si può utilizzare gitorius o altro, ma questo è l'ultimo dei problemi.

Spero di essere stato esaustivo. Se hai altre domande fai pure..e intanto lasciami un tuo indirizzo mail via pvt cosi per eventuali comunicazioni so dove trovarti senza passare per il forum  :Wink: 

----------

## hujuice

Io ci sono,

con i miei tempi, con le solite lagne sul tempo disponibile, ma ci sono.

In una mail ho scritto più dettagli sulla mia idea.

Ciao a tutti,

Sergio

----------

## bandreabis

Ciao.

Come siamo messi?

Non vi sento più.

----------

## GuN_jAcK

Io ho provato a fare richiesta per poter tradurre la documentazioni ma sono fermi oltre un mese con l'approvazione  :Neutral: 

----------

## comio

 *GuN_jAcK wrote:*   

> Io ho provato a fare richiesta per poter tradurre la documentazioni ma sono fermi oltre un mese con l'approvazione 

 

Pure io sono in attesa.

vedremo quando potremo dare contributo.

ciao

luigi

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *comio wrote:*   

>  *GuN_jAcK wrote:*   Io ho provato a fare richiesta per poter tradurre la documentazioni ma sono fermi oltre un mese con l'approvazione  
> 
> Pure io sono in attesa.

 

Al massimo provate a mandare un pm ad ago

----------

## GuN_jAcK

account attivati  :Smile: 

----------

## xdarma

Ciao, volevo aggiornare alcune pagine nel wiki ma non riesco fare la richiesta di abilitazione alle traduzioni.

Mi dice: "You do not have permission to edit pages in the Project namespace."

Come funziona la cosa?

----------

## ScardracS

Ciao a tutti!

Mi spiace per il necrobump ma vorrei poter collaborare anche io alle traduzioni, dato che credo fermamente nel progetto Gentoo.

Come posso candidarmi per l'eventuale aiuto nelle traduzioni?

Grazie

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Penso che a differenza del passato ti basta creare un utente sul wiki di gentoo e li puoi creare le pagine tradotte.

Maggiori informazioni le trovi su https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/Gentoo_Wiki:Contributor%27s_Guide

----------

## ScardracS

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

> Penso che a differenza del passato ti basta creare un utente sul wiki di gentoo e li puoi creare le pagine tradotte.
> 
> Maggiori informazioni le trovi su https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/Gentoo_Wiki:Contributor%27s_Guide

 

Perfetto, allora lo creo immediatamente

----------

